# حاجة ماسة لإخوانكم في الغوطة الشرقية . سوريا



## goota men (14 مايو 2015)

الإخوة الأكارم أخوانكم في الغوطة الشرقية في دمشق محاصرون منذ ثلاث سنوات في انقطاع تام عن الكهرباء و الإتصالات و كل جوانب التقدم و قد وجدنا مقسم يحوي 800 خط و أردنا تفعيله لربطه بين الأحياء و النقظ الطبية و لكن لم نجد أحد لديه خبرة يساعدنا سوى ورشات الإلكترون البسيطة 
أرفقت لكم صور من المقسم للتعرف عليه
أرغب منكم بشرح ألية تفعليه كشبكة داخلية ضمن المدينة


----------

